

The Smartest $23.07 Ole Ever Spent - martindale
http://willhardison.com/random/ole/

======
himal
Error establishing a database connection :(

~~~
Scaevolus
The blog post is a well-known joke with an added line about 'thinking outside
the box'
[http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/park...](http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/parking_joke/)

------
clin_
I think outside of the box by avoiding cliche.

